# Reynolds Cirro KOMs



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I've died and gone to heaven. I get to ride the Reynolds Cirro King Of the Mountains for a couple of months.

I've been to the Interbike tradeshow for the past few years now and very few things impress me. I mostly go there for the <a href="http://gallery.mtbr.com/showgallery.php?cat=565&password=">booth babes</a>. This year though, a few products stopped me dead in my tracks. One of them is the Reynold Cirro KOMs.

It's a tubular wheel and I didn't even understand what that meant at the time. It's the lightest wheel I've ever lifted and Reynolds rep was pressing on both sides of the rim with all his body weight. The rim is 210 grams and it's solid. Reynolds doesn't mess around too with safety so this wheel undergoes some serious testing, as they explained to me.

Anyway, here it is. 1051.5 grams. Couple that with 160 gram tufo tires and we're set. The wheels are almost a full pound lighter than Mavic Kryseriuieum wheels at 1550g (why name a product that's so hard to spell??)

The nipples are inside the rim for better strength and aero. The spokes are Sapim Laser. The hubs are made by White Industries

I'm basically talking out of my a$$ since I haven't ridden these yet. Anybody try this or other Reynolds carbon wheels?

Here's some pics.

fc


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice climbing wheels.

Poopy to race on though. Likely don't hold speed that well. 

I'm looking forward to more of your aero wheelset reviews like some deep dish reynolds.


----------



## ottodog (Mar 26, 2004)

SAWEET! Keep us informed. I'd love a set of those bad boys.


----------



## alibaba93 (Jan 13, 2003)

*reynolds stratus*

The Reynolds Stratus tubulars have been my favorite wheels for two years, replacing Zipp 404s and Mavic Carbones. The Zipps were an older model and the Edco hubs were neither smooth nor durable, and the Mavics, while bombproof, were heavy. The Reynolds are extremely stiff and have been very durable. I bought them new and unglued for 800 bucks, would do it again if I could find them at that price.


----------



## Edrake (Feb 4, 2005)

*Reynolds Cirro's Rock*

I have the Reynolds Cirro MVs and they absolutely rock. They are by far the best wheel I've been on ... (vs. Kysriums, Rolf's, hand-built Mavics). They're a touch heavier than the KOM's at 1150 grams vs. 1050 grams, but still that's ultra-light, especially if you're comparing against the leading clincher wheelsets which are all between 1500 and 1600 grams. I particularly notice how fast they accelerate on climbs. If you've been riding Ksyriums you'll be astonished at how much faster these wheels are (no surprise since Ksyriums weight is all in the rim), and how much more comfortable you are. That said, if you're 200 lbs and like to ride through pot-holes and into curbs, then Kysriums are for you.

These are the first tubulars I've owned and I wish I hade changed over years ago. I'm using Schwable Stelvio's by the way. Tubulars can be pumped to much higer pressure, so they have lower rolling resistance, they're lighter, MUCH less flat prone, and they are ROUND not OVAL like a clincher and hence have much more consistent handling in corners. It's no wonder the pro's only ride tubulars ... I also find them easier to change ... and you change them a lot less since they don't flat.

Finally, I use STANDARD Dura Ace Brake pads with these rims and the braking performance is phenomenal. Much better than any aluminum rim I've had. I understand this is because the Reynolds carbon is harder and smoother than aluminum rims and lesser carbon from other manufacturers. I'm not a materials engineer, so I'm not sure if that's true, but I can confirm that the braking performance is superior, especially in the wet.

Enjoy the new hoops ... I'm sure you'll be a carbon/tubular convert in no time.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Edrake said:


> I have the Reynolds Cirro MVs and they absolutely rock. They are by far the best wheel I've been on ... (vs. Kysriums, Rolf's, hand-built Mavics). They're a touch heavier than the KOM's at 1150 grams vs. 1050 grams, but still that's ultra-light, especially if you're comparing against the leading clincher wheelsets which are all between 1500 and 1600 grams. I particularly notice how fast they accelerate on climbs. If you've been riding Ksyriums you'll be astonished at how much faster these wheels are (no surprise since Ksyriums weight is all in the rim), and how much more comfortable you are. That said, if you're 200 lbs and like to ride through pot-holes and into curbs, then Kysriums are for you.
> 
> These are the first tubulars I've owned and I wish I hade changed over years ago. I'm using Schwable Stelvio's by the way. Tubulars can be pumped to much higer pressure, so they have lower rolling resistance, they're lighter, MUCH less flat prone, and they are ROUND not OVAL like a clincher and hence have much more consistent handling in corners. It's no wonder the pro's only ride tubulars ... I also find them easier to change ... and you change them a lot less since they don't flat.
> 
> ...


Great, great info! Are these your everyday wheels? What do you do when you flat out on the road. You replace the tire and I assume you don't glue them? Do you just head home at that point?

I rode the Cirro KOMs for 5 days straight and they are truly amazing on the hills. Up and down! Acceleration is phenomenal and handling and ride quality on rough descents is great.

I also got to try the Reynolds Stratus DV. That might be even better since it's a deeper dish wheel. I'm finding out that aero wheels are faster wheels in all situations.... except very windy days.

francois


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

francois said:


> What do you do when you flat out on the road. You replace the tire and I assume you don't glue them? Do you just head home at that point?


Typically, you take a used tire (that is still sound) and use that for the spare. That way, it already has some glue on it and has been previously stretched to fit on a rim. The glue on the spare and the residual glue on the rim is good enough to allow you to ride back in limp-home mode (i.e., no hard cornering).


----------



## Edrake (Feb 4, 2005)

francois said:


> Great, great info! Are these your everyday wheels? What do you do when you flat out on the road. You replace the tire and I assume you don't glue them? Do you just head home at that point?
> 
> I rode the Cirro KOMs for 5 days straight and they are truly amazing on the hills. Up and down! Acceleration is phenomenal and handling and ride quality on rough descents is great.
> 
> ...


Yes, these are my everyday wheels. I also considered the Stratus DV's but I tend to do more climbing and so I liked the lighter MV's and I was a little concened about the Stratus DV"s in heavy wind. Saying that, I have no ridden the DV's so I have no first hand info to share on their performance in the wind. I suppose it would be great to have both the KOM's and the DV's, but that was out of my budget.

I carry a spare tire and tape instead of glue. (The tape I carry is from Tufo). Roll the old tire off, put on the tape, put on the new tire, pump, and you're off. The biggest challenge I have is getting enough pressure in the tire using a hand pump .. but that' s no different than with a clincher. I also haven't gone down the path of repairing a punctured tire. I'm told it can be done, but I can't offer you any insight on that.


----------



## alibaba93 (Jan 13, 2003)

*use brakes to heat up residual glue*

Once you have replaced the flat with the pre-glued spare (carry the spare with it folded glue to glue, and if using an old tire, apply a bit more glue before folding it) and pumped it as best you can, you can ride for a ways using brake pad friction to heat the rim and the tire. In this regard it is important to have a base layer of glue on the rim, especially if you use tape. (Tape will come off with the tire). The heat will cause the glue from rim and glue from tire to rebond as best as possible.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*great posts*

great posts. I have the Reynolds DV and they are fine in heavy wiond. Only wheels I've ever owned that are rough in wind are Zipp 404s. But, in any wind heavy or light the 404s were incredibly fast...just scary if you get passed by two 18 wheelers in opposite directions like I did LOL 

Dura Ace brakes are ok. Campy brakes are horrible and NOT recommended EVER! 

The Reynolds have agreat braking surface

I would love to ride tubies all the time since I have a few pairs but I just don't trust tufo tape period. I rank around corners hard and fast and I just can't risk the potential hazard that tape offers


----------



## Edrake (Feb 4, 2005)

CARBON110 said:


> great posts. I have the Reynolds DV and they are fine in heavy wiond. Only wheels I've ever owned that are rough in wind are Zipp 404s. But, in any wind heavy or light the 404s were incredibly fast...just scary if you get passed by two 18 wheelers in opposite directions like I did LOL
> 
> Dura Ace brakes are ok. Campy brakes are horrible and NOT recommended EVER!
> 
> ...



Just to be clear, I only carry/use the tape for on-road repairs. Else, I use glue.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Edrake said:


> Just to be clear, I only carry/use the tape for on-road repairs. Else, I use glue.


So question for you. So you tape on the tire and it's pretty secure to ride on. How do you have the time to center it properly? It seems to take me about 20 minutes (with a truing stand). Do you just leave it halfway decent then rip it off when you get home, or are you able to do a permanent job roadside?

thanks,
fc


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

CARBON110 said:


> great posts. I have the Reynolds DV and they are fine in heavy wiond. Only wheels I've ever owned that are rough in wind are Zipp 404s. But, in any wind heavy or light the 404s were incredibly fast...just scary if you get passed by two 18 wheelers in opposite directions like I did LOL
> 
> Dura Ace brakes are ok. Campy brakes are horrible and NOT recommended EVER!
> 
> ...



I only ever use the tape. Seems to work fine for me.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*really?*

Human, tell me more info. Do you ride it on 80+'F days? Are you using all carbon wheels? How often do you use the wheels, just for races or on fast team rides or what? Have you had to change a flat yet? Thanks I'd love to have some faith in them

Jeremy


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

CARBON110 said:


> Human, tell me more info. Do you ride it on 80+'F days? Are you using all carbon wheels? How often do you use the wheels, just for races or on fast team rides or what? Have you had to change a flat yet? Thanks I'd love to have some faith in them
> 
> Jeremy


Honestly, I don't train on them much, but I have ridden them on very hot days and on very hot courses and let 'er rip in the corners. Tufo makes the "extreme" version now, and I've never heard of anyone ever having any problems. If anything, they are absurdly difficult to pull off the rim for a tire change. I definitely feel safe.


----------



## altidude (Nov 14, 2002)

Busted rim in pic #4?


----------



## Edrake (Feb 4, 2005)

francois said:


> So question for you. So you tape on the tire and it's pretty secure to ride on. How do you have the time to center it properly? It seems to take me about 20 minutes (with a truing stand). Do you just leave it halfway decent then rip it off when you get home, or are you able to do a permanent job roadside?
> 
> thanks,
> fc



Roadside is just temporary. Redo at home.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

Edrake said:


> Yes, these are my everyday wheels. I also considered the Stratus DV's but I tend to do more climbing and so I liked the lighter MV's ...


Where did you get your Cirrus Mid-V wheelset? I haven't found any dealers listing these (I guess they're new for 2005?). Also, at the risk of being nosey, what is their retail price? These wheels seem to be a great balance of light weight and semi-aero profile.


----------



## alibaba93 (Jan 13, 2003)

*switched back to glue*

Carbon: I have ridden both glue and tape and switched back to glue. A preglued spare holds very well once it is inflated and ridden on. If you ride the brakes to heat activate the old glue, you would be surprised when you get home to see how strong the bond is.

I tried theTufo tape and messing with it roadside was fine in concept, not so cool in practice. Picture yourself sitting on your ass predawn -seems that's the only time I flat- and centering the tape on to the rim and avoiding getting any pebbles or debris on the tape as you mount the tire. It was a shoes and socks off effort to hold the rim off the ground while getting the tire sorted out. So you're sitting there like a chimp. And no matter what anyone says, the tape doesn't cooperate. The stuff is sticky as hell. It's like those old movies with the fly paper that you can never get off your hands. Hard enough to do in the garage, extremely difficult roadside. At least for me. 

My Reynolds Stratus (and I assume the Cirros as well) are molded with a fairly deep concave groove in the rim, they are not like the Mavic GP4s of 25 years ago which for all practical purposes were just a flat hoop. The groove makes it very easy to center the tire when mounting, and a bit more difficult to get onto the rim initially: but this concave seat for the tire also contributes to the tire remaining securely positioned and centered on the rim. (Jesus, did I just age myself?)

Both tape and glue hold perfectly well, but in my experience, the tape aint as easy to deal with, and it doesn't provide any sniffing pleasure.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

francois said:


> So question for you. So you tape on the tire and it's pretty secure to ride on. How do you have the time to center it properly? It seems to take me about 20 minutes (with a truing stand). Do you just leave it halfway decent then rip it off when you get home, or are you able to do a permanent job roadside?
> 
> thanks,
> fc


I am interested in getting my first set of tubies for racing. I admit I know just enough to be dangerous. I simply won't deal with glue, so it's Tufo tape or nothing for me. 

Your post is the first I've seen suggesting that you have to true the wheel after seating the tire. Makes sense. So is this required every time you seat a new tire? TIA


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Alibab*

Alibab. 

Thank you so much for that HIGHLY enjoyable post. I read it several times as it cracked me up on many levels. I will check them both out and I will recall your post specifically to get me through any mental hemrages (sp) in company with a good case of terrets syndrome while I repeat over and over and over 

"I should have known, I should have listened, I knew it I knew it I knew it! #%$* "

thanks again everyone for the great comments


----------



## alibaba93 (Jan 13, 2003)

*don't think so*



team_sheepshead said:


> I am interested in getting my first set of tubies for racing. I admit I know just enough to be dangerous. I simply won't deal with glue, so it's Tufo tape or nothing for me.
> 
> Your post is the first I've seen suggesting that you have to true the wheel after seating the tire. Makes sense. So is this required every time you seat a new tire? TIA



I have never had to true a rim after putting a new tire on. 

I think he's talking about using the truing stand to make sure the tire is on the rim straight, rather than actually truing the rim.


----------



## ottodog (Mar 26, 2004)

alibaba93 said:


> and it doesn't provide any sniffing pleasure...


Gotta love those fumes.


----------



## Edrake (Feb 4, 2005)

BugMan said:


> Where did you get your Cirrus Mid-V wheelset? I haven't found any dealers listing these (I guess they're new for 2005?). Also, at the risk of being nosey, what is their retail price? These wheels seem to be a great balance of light weight and semi-aero profile.



I got them at ATA Cycles in Cambridge MA. (www.atabike.com) Talk to Husam. I understand ATA is the largest. or at least one of the largest, Reynolds dealers in the US. They had about 20 sets in stock when I was last in there in January. I was very pleased with my experience there and I would highly recommend contacting them, even if you're not in the Boston area.

I don't know the list price of the wheels as I bought them as part of a complete bike so the price of the wheels was buried in the total deal. I think they're somewhere in the $1600 to $1800 range. I considered both the KOMs and the Stratus DV's as well, and for me, the Cirro MV's were a better fit, being close to the weight of the KOM's but a bit sturdier for everyday use. As you said, a great balance between light weight and semi-aero profile. And for what it's worth, I personally don't like the look of the deep aero rims ... but everyone has different tastes. (I think the KOMs are around $2200 list btw.)


----------



## alibaba93 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Carbon: you gotta try using the Extreme Tape ...*

Then remember to come back and tell us after you've ruined your Red Skinsuit, ripped an eyebrow off, bonded your toes together and otherwise totally disfigured yourself into looking like Michael Jackson. 

(But don't worry: once you get home and get that tube of glue open, inhale deeply and you'll start to feel better....)

Cheers...

PS: one of these days someone is going to admit that they are the guy in the Red Skinsuit...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

BugMan said:


> Where did you get your Cirrus Mid-V wheelset? I haven't found any dealers listing these (I guess they're new for 2005?). Also, at the risk of being nosey, what is their retail price? These wheels seem to be a great balance of light weight and semi-aero profile.


I would not bother with the Mid-Vs. Go for the Stratus. ULs if you really want it light. The stratus are already mid-deep compared to the Easton wheels or the the Zipp 404s.

The Stratus I think is already a good balance of aero and climbing ability. The Mid-V is odd. I don't think any other company makes a hybrid rim that size.

francois


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

francois said:


> I would not bother with the Mid-Vs. Go for the Stratus. ULs if you really want it light. The stratus are already mid-deep compared to the Easton wheels or the the Zipp 404s.
> 
> The Stratus I think is already a good balance of aero and climbing ability. The Mid-V is odd. I don't think any other company makes a hybrid rim that size.
> 
> francois


The 32mm rim depth is the only thing that I'm still questioning - I read somewhere that anything below 38mm doesn't provide any aero benefit at all (but it might have been Zipp's or HED's website to justify getting their 38mm or greater rim!). If that's true, then adding any depth at all below 38mm only adds a weight penalty (although maybe also some extra durability too).

As for the Stratus, any concerns about durability of the UL? Everybody says great things about the regular DV but I haven't seen much about the UL. Only 1115 g per set? Man, that is light for any set - but with a 46mm rim, that's wicked!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

BugMan said:


> The 32mm rim depth is the only thing that I'm still questioning - I read somewhere that anything below 38mm doesn't provide any aero benefit at all (but it might have been Zipp's or HED's website to justify getting their 38mm or greater rim!). If that's true, then adding any depth at all below 38mm only adds a weight penalty (although maybe also some extra durability too).
> 
> As for the Stratus, any concerns about durability of the UL? Everybody says great things about the regular DV but I haven't seen much about the UL. Only 1115 g per set? Man, that is light for any set - but with a 46mm rim, that's wicked!


I was talking to a Cat 1 racer, about 170 lbs about his Reynolds wheels. He was using the Stratus DV ULs. After about a month, he popped a spoke through the rim. He talked to Reynolds and they said he was too big and powerful for the ULs. They replaced his set with Stratus DVs. (not sure what they did about the money difference). These have been working fine for him.

To truly save weight, you can get the Tufo 160 gram tires. They are great tires but they wear out fast (race day tires). A great set of tires is the Conti Competitions which have amazing road feel. Conti Sprinters I think is a great affordable tire. Both Contis weigh 270 grams.

francois


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*ahaha*



alibaba93 said:


> Then remember to come back and tell us after you've ruined your Red Skinsuit, ripped an eyebrow off, bonded your toes together and otherwise totally disfigured yourself into looking like Michael Jackson.
> 
> (But don't worry: once you get home and get that tube of glue open, inhale deeply and you'll start to feel better....)
> 
> ...


LOL Very funny.....we all know it's really you Alibab, but we like ya anyway! When I get a project 1 Trek after they make OCLV 55 standard, I'll make my handle ""Glue Sniffer" onb my top tube


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*nah*

DOn't get the contis...they blow arse!!! My buddies entire team is sponsered by conti and they all hate them LOL Except for the clinchers! The attack combo are nice

GO with Vittoria, better made, more threads, better handling and smoother feel

Tufus are swwet but like Bontrager tires they wear fast


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

CARBON110 said:


> DOn't get the contis...they blow arse!!! My buddies entire team is sponsered by conti and they all hate them LOL Except for the clinchers! The attack combo are nice
> 
> GO with Vittoria, better made, more threads, better handling and smoother feel
> 
> Tufus are swwet but like Bontrager tires they wear fast


Do you know specifically what's bad about the Contis? I need to know.

I've tried a lot of clincher tires and these Conti tubulars seem better than any of them. I've ridden the Vredesteins too and the Tufos.

francois


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*hey Francois*

Hey Man,

I was thinking about tires yesterday when I was out riding. This time of the year really requires a tire set that has some grip or a good tread. I love Vreds and I thought the Bontragers really held the road but there is alot of sand and dirt and gravel on the road. Both of those tires have minimal tread

Not sure about you guys but before crits and road races that have fast descents I go out and prep my cornering skills. That is when I started thinking more and more about tires

Especially for training

So I was thinking of checking out Vittorias Corsa clinchers or maybe the pave clinchers because even though Vreds rarely get flats for me, I worry alot about sand in corners. WIth the amont of rain this time of the year, wind, some snow flurries there is alot of water carrying alot of dirt that dries on the road surface and more importantly around corners

I thought about this while flying down a hill =)

I have not been impressed with any of Contis stuff except the attack combo which was pretty supple but not overly fast and not worth the money. The front tire is suppose tp be all about handling and gripping the road. The tubies are really really harsh especially the sprinters and fairly thin. I would not use them or recommend them. 

Take a look at the tread on your tires, even though my favorite Vredesteins have some grooves on the side of the tires it is really minimal even with low psi. You can improove safety alot during training by getting a good, strong, kevlar, well grooved tread on your training tire or for spring classic races where there is alot of sand/gravel

It took me 4 minutes to change my first flat of the season yesterday on the side of the road in a cow field. It is well worth the investment for those of you who are lazy to get a SEPERATE training tire during the spring as a safety precaution. If you train on race wheels then just change to your race tire the night before

For others who live in places where the weather is predictable and fair most of time don't worry about it but for the North East, or Mid-South West or even some of the South East, there is plenty of dirt and loose grime on the road to knock you right out of your spring races...painfully so.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

*160 gram Tufo?*

You know that's a track tire. I wouldn't trust that thing for 10 feet on any real roads, they're like paper. That's a ridiculous place to save weight.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*by the way......*

Hey Francois, thanks to your pics I sold my AM classics and I am getting either the DV ULs or the KOM Reynolds. I own the Reynolds DV regulars and jsut found them to be more stiff even for my 130lbs. So thanks!!!!!!!! the pics sold me =D


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

CARBON110 said:


> Hey Francois, thanks to your pics I sold my AM classics and I am getting either the DV ULs or the KOM Reynolds. I own the Reynolds DV regulars and jsut found them to be more stiff even for my 130lbs. So thanks!!!!!!!! the pics sold me =D


Nice!! Yes the American Classics are too light I think for most applications. Braking is bad and the carbon is so thin in spots you can press it in with your fingers. The ride is pretty good with the Sapim spokes but I'm not sure with the regular spokes.

The Reynolds bearings are stiff. It takes hundreds of miles to loosen them up.

If I had to pick a wheel right now, it would be the DV ULs. The stiffness, handling and road feel are a 10 out of 10. But I'm learning that Aero wheels are faster wheels. They're faster on descents, level, and all but the steepest climbs.

francois


----------



## purplepaul (Nov 21, 2002)

Just for the record, I absolutely love Conti Comps even though I'm going to have to sell a kidney to buy them.

Don't particularly like Sprinters, though I'm using one on my front wheel in conjunction with a Comp on the rear.

Don't like Vittorias at all.

I've found nothing to be as durable or comfortable as the Comps.




francois said:


> Do you know specifically what's bad about the Contis? I need to know.
> 
> I've tried a lot of clincher tires and these Conti tubulars seem better than any of them. I've ridden the Vredesteins too and the Tufos.
> 
> francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

OnTheRivet said:


> You know that's a track tire. I wouldn't trust that thing for 10 feet on any real roads, they're like paper. That's a ridiculous place to save weight.


Interesting. I suspect you've never ridden on this tire. I suspect you've never seen this tire either. I talked to Tufo and I talked to a retailer and it's not a track tire. They have a 140 gram tire for that. This tire is for TTs, Triathlons and 'key races'.

I rode the tire a couple of times already and it really is good. Good feel. Great handling. I wouldn't use it all the time cause it will wear after a few hundred miles and it is $100 each. It is a work of art though and I know understand the devoted followers of Tufo.

Saving weight on tires is not ridiculous as you say. You just got to know what you're doing and look for quality. We're not all riding wire-bead tires, right?

francois


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*what!*

purplepaul-"" Don't like Vittorias at all.""

What! oh reeeally eh? Hey Paul, why don't you chew the bark off my big fat log!!!

Look forward to riding with you this summer Paul if you can make it up. By the way, my buddy and I stripped down his sailboat, bought a new spinnaker and a new genoa and we are hoping to get sponsered by Volvo so if you wanna jump on for a race your more than welcome to. Just bring those pics you said you have of Francois at that ""Gentlemens" club!

=))


----------



## purplepaul (Nov 21, 2002)

Geez, I don't know, carbon. Just based on your judgement of tubulars I'm not sure I can risk my life in a sailboat with you. Just answer me this: what color spinnaker?

Man, the roads of Vermont were so damn sweet, I really hope to make it back this summer. We're getting closer to buying some land in upstate NY, so riding may have to wait.

As for the pictures, you should know that I never hold embarrassing pictures, like the ones of you and that circus clown on the little bike, over anyone's head.

For anyone who's interested, pictures of carbon110 can be found at:

http://ever_optimistic.tripod.com/ad.html



CARBON110 said:


> purplepaul-"" Don't like Vittorias at all.""
> 
> What! oh reeeally eh? Hey Paul, why don't you chew the bark off my big fat log!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Tufo tires ride like garden hoses. The best clinchers are considerably better.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

divve said:


> Tufo tires ride like garden hoses. The best clinchers are considerably better.


And that is being kind IMHO, nothing but trouble for several teammates last year. The shop that sponsors the team and I work at part-time has a strong "No Tufo" policy in place now. 

My Conti Comp 22's were the bee's knees- but painfully expensive.


----------



## ottodog (Mar 26, 2004)

francois said:


> Good feel. Great handling.


Good to hear. I'm just finishing up mounting them on my DV-UL's




> Saving weight on tires is not ridiculous as you say.


Seems like one of the most important places to save weight, next to wheels of course.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*lol*

Well, if you insist on knowing the spinnaker is neon pink. I got it used from a guy online who is from Brasstown Georgia but the first two letters are worn through so all you can read is "asstown G.A" Should be right UP your alley there Paul =)

Congrats on your land! That is really cool. I bet it felt great to make that investment

I've been riding outside for a few weeks now and loving it! I watch the Belgian races on cycling.tv and it helps until I can return to NC for some warmth and love. I've got some saweeet ride reports with a ton of snow. As soon as I can figure out how to shrink my pics to normal size I'll postem.

Now Paul your more than welcome to jump on the boat, but leave those camelflouge Spedos at home so you don't scare all the hotties away! I'll refrain from commenting on those remarks you made about how Coolhand "walks like a girl" I know he is from Virginia, and they being lesser people than everyone else in the USA ( except Jersey of course ) but still......... hahahahaah


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

CARBON110 said:


> Well, if you insist on knowing the spinnaker is neon pink. I got it used from a guy online who is from Brasstown Georgia but the first two letters are worn through so all you can read is "asstown G.A" Should be right UP your alley there Paul =)
> 
> Congrats on your land! That is really cool. I bet it felt great to make that investment
> 
> ...


Now Carbon, don't make me change your avatar and member description to something like "#1 Oprah Fan" with an unflattering photo to match. That's rather unsporting of you to try and get your chum in trouble like that. . .


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*hahahah*

HAHH it isn't my fault really....Paul started it......the one arm man did it........I was at lunch and someone else used my computer.....ahh yeah that's it, that's the ticket!

Greetings! My name is PurplePaul

I'm searching for my prince. I'm a 5'1, not slim (but fit!) "22x4-30+4" years old. SWM with big round thick glasses. I've owned my portable trailor in Delaware for 8 years after spending 12 years in a Corrections Facility

Good Reasons To Contact Me For Serious Romance:

1) I'm not good looking so you won't have to worry about me commiting infidelity
2) I like the freaky freaky in the bedroom, nothing scares me 
4) I don't have a job so I have plenty of time to just hang out and watch The Jeffersons
6) I have a great Beer bottle collection
7) If you have a tow hitch we can live anywhere
3) I enjoy long walks to the local pub 
5) I have connections
9) My favorite color is purple
8) I love Chunky Monkey icecream
10) My name is Paul but you can call me anything if it makes you happy


----------



## werdna (Feb 6, 2004)

Carbon,

Did you know that the old Bontrager X-Lite clinchers were made by Conti in Germany as recently as early last year? Did you know that last summer Trek/Bontrager changed suppliers to Vittoria in Thailand?

Regardless, you cannot go wrong with Conti Comp. or Vittoria CX.



CARBON110 said:


> DOn't get the contis...they blow arse!!! My buddies entire team is sponsered by conti and they all hate them LOL Except for the clinchers! The attack combo are nice
> 
> GO with Vittoria, better made, more threads, better handling and smoother feel
> 
> Tufus are swwet but like Bontrager tires they wear fast


----------



## purplepaul (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey, it's a double wide within hobbling distance of the Wawa. 

My mom threw out my bottle collection (that was before she died. Now she's mummifying in the corner while I collect her Social Security checks. Take that you beer bottle adverse witch!).

I used to have big, thick glasses but my cellmate tried to fix my eyesight with a operation. So now I just have a little pair of black glasses that I can wear to cover up the holes if they bother you 

I like freaky freaky in the bathroom. Get it straight or you won't be doing my PR for long.

I've been banned from all the pubs around here. I don't care what the health inspector said, it's discrimination.

While I'm looking for a prince, I'd settle for a toad.

Everything else is pretty much spot on except that some kids stole the tow hitch to my trailer and a new one costs almost 20 bucks. So, all interested parties got to have money.



CARBON110 said:


> HAHH it isn't my fault really....Paul started it......the one arm man did it........I was at lunch and someone else used my computer.....ahh yeah that's it, that's the ticket!
> 
> Greetings! My name is PurplePaul
> 
> ...


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Lmao*

Damn that is some funny stuff.

My mom threw out my bottle collection (that was before she died. Now she's mummifying in the corner while I collect her Social Security checks. Take that you beer bottle adverse witch!)

Paul you da shizzle mang~!


----------

